# Summer bronze



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Haven’t barely fished in recent weeks, but decided to get on the river today. Felt like just fighting fish, so took the ultralight rods and 5lb chameleon.

The bite was actually way tougher than expected, but I still scratched out a handful of 15-18” fish. The fight of river smallmouth doesn’t get old, and they’re beautiful. Sometimes it’s nice just fishing simple and easy.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Great pics!
The last pic made me hungry!
May I ask if these were caught on flys?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

The lake bite last night was on 🔥. My fishing partner landed around 20 smallies using a crank bait. All decent sized fish also. I left all my crank baits at home.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Haven’t barely fished in recent weeks, but decided to get on the river today. Felt like just fighting fish, so took the ultralight rods and 5lb chameleon.
> 
> The bite was actually way tougher than expected, but I still scratched out a handful of 15-18” fish. The fight of river smallmouth doesn’t get old, and they’re beautiful. Sometimes it’s nice just fishing simple and easy.
> 
> ...


Awesome. By chance have you ever snorkeled under the dam? Figured maybe since that’s your stretch…. Got a bunch of nice bronze right outta whirlpool a few years back in the kayak. Some 3-4 pounders. Miss that river dearly. Been a while.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

motoscoota said:


> Great pics!
> The last pic made me hungry!
> May I ask if these were caught on flys?


No, I didn’t. Wind made me pass on the switch rod…though it was present.



Grinnell said:


> Awesome. By chance have you ever snorkeled under the dam? Figured maybe since that’s your stretch…. Got a bunch of nice bronze right outta whirlpool a few years back in the kayak. Some 3-4 pounders. Miss that river dearly. Been a while.


No, that seems a little sketchy getting that close. The AS is just full of big smallies, though the good ones aren’t always easy.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

It sure is. Would be nice if the Feds made access easier near the middle dams so you could float it instead of needing a jet.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Haven’t barely fished in recent weeks, but decided to get on the river today. Felt like just fighting fish, so took the ultralight rods and 5lb chameleon.
> 
> The bite was actually way tougher than expected, but I still scratched out a handful of 15-18” fish. The fight of river smallmouth doesn’t get old, and they’re beautiful. Sometimes it’s nice just fishing simple and easy.



The older I get the more I like simple and easy 

I've picked up some nice ones on the AS using leeches. Walleyes too. If you can catch some creyfish they work really good too. Actually thinking about heading there tomorrow. Supposed to rain a bunch in lower MI but weather shows just cloudy up there.


----------

